# Painting a home made mask



## cliff (Nov 25, 2009)

I made a sock mask, latex base and painted it with walmart craft paint. It's not staying on! What would you guys use and what would you put over that to protect it? Thank for the help!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Any pictures? And what do you mean by a sock mask?


----------



## cliff (Nov 25, 2009)

Sock mask Is a customade to fit mask. Made from women pantyhose and latex. I have a great photo iny phone but don't know how to get it on here. I can email to u if u want to see it r put it up


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Ah got it, so you need to know what paint will stick to the latex as the acrylics from Wal Mart aren't sticking. Got it. Not sure if I have an answer, because I would have thought the craft paint would work too.

Have you thought about adding some paint to the latex & painting a thin layer of latex over it?


----------



## cliff (Nov 25, 2009)

Ha! Great idea!! When I get to a computer I'll put some pics up, it's a werewolf and looks cool, I'll try touching it up with the latex mix


----------



## MASK4ME (Aug 12, 2010)

I have painted latex mask for a few years.I have never seen a pantyhose mask like your talking about.I know when painting latex mask if you put straight acrylics on it ,it will crack and flake of.I mix latex with acrylics and this bonds well to the latex and stays flexible.Even white latex house paint from from walmart can be used ....Just tint it with acrylics and thin with ammonia or a dab of water if needed...Good luck with your mask


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I would not have a clue becuz I have never heard of such a thing. The things you learn. =]


----------



## ArtyRoryF (Dec 26, 2019)

I would mix acrylic with latex but be crareful because it drys dark
I mix my colors before I add latex


----------

